# Oakley Streaming "Snowboarding for Me" movie for free for next 44 hours



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, great movie.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice find! Great to watch on a chilly Sunday night in. And it allowed me to procrastinate a little longer before I have to take this quiz for my class.  I'm a big fan of Torstein Horgmo as well, so watching him ride was a treat.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice!!!!!

Muller in the BC is a freak!!!!! 

Stale, such style!!!!!


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

bugger...just did a post on this in the photography thread.


*checks delete button*


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

I thought about posting there, too, SnowMoose, but figured it'd get more views here. Maybe I should have posted in both spots. Regardless, between both of our posts, that just means more people will get to see the video.


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing this


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I am actually going to see it in movie theater 

I was also told that you can download it on itunes when it will be shown in movie theater so that should be tuesday.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, it could be a giant ad, but it's a great ad that I'd watch again lol


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*had no expectations, not a fan of their gogs*

All I watched is the opening credits so far....

SO EXCITE!!

What a stacked team holy shit! 

Cool intro.

Anyone who didn't watch this yet probably should.

FWIW: I would wear their outerwear and sunnies, and it looks like just this year they started making decent looking goggles.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.

The damn movie wont play all the way through for me.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Pretty safe movie, but it looks good and the casual style with all the guys I like.

Its not very metal or gangster lol.


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

They did a premiere last night in toronto! So bummed I couldn't make it. Would've been nice to chat to jake and nicolas


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Finally got to watch the whole thing. Great flick. Thanks for the link. 

I think you would rather meet them out in the general public. I have met them both and they are both super chill and genuinely nice/friendly people. I am sure at a premiere you would not get much time to chat them up.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Did it expire? It asks for a streaming code to watch for free but I don't have one


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

The stream was only good till like 1:30 pm on the 4th.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

saw it twice. def made to appeal to the masses but whatever...nico rules


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

dsdavis said:


> Yeah, bro, it expired at 4 pm yesterday (Tuesday).


Ah OK thanks


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

So is it worth a purchase? I missed the free screening here in New York and the stream. I have no interest in park type stuff in case the video / riders are more about that


----------

